# New EBMM JP models on the way.



## yellowv (Sep 27, 2011)

Well Sterling just posted a teaser thread over at the EB forum. Apparently there are two new JP models on the way. One is going to be called the Stallion and apparently has a completely different design with supposedly the best upper fret access ever. Part of the reason they won't show the proto is because they applied for patents, also apparently the body design was so out there on the proto John wanted some adjustments. Also the next JPX is coming. The JPXII. Curious to see what their gonna bring. The Stallion sounds like it's going to be pretty unique. Here are the teaser shots.


----------



## Bigfan (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's hoping it's an RG-lookalike


----------



## jam3v (Sep 27, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Here's hoping it's an RG-lookalike



that already exists: JPX / JPXI lol 

But on a serious note.. As an owner of a JPX - I'm excited.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome!

Thanks for sharing!


Looking forward to this. 

Did they happen to give a release date?


----------



## Malkav (Sep 27, 2011)

I am amped  I just hope they don't have painted necks


----------



## yellowv (Sep 27, 2011)

Malkav said:


> I am amped  I just hope they don't have painted necks



Well you can see that they do from the pics.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 27, 2011)

Why do they need to keep doing a new guitar for every year JP's been with them?

The JPX was good, but I don't quite understand why they made the JPXI for the 11th anniversary, and the JPXII idea seems to be pushing it too far.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 27, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Why do they need to keep doing a new guitar for every year JP's been with them?
> 
> The JPX was good, but I don't quite understand why they made the JPXI for the 11th anniversary, and the JPXII idea seems to be pushing it too far.



That would simply be because John Petrucci likes continually evolving his equipment. That was one of the reasons he left Ibanez; they wouldn't work with him as much as he wanted. It might seem excessive from a consumer standpoint, but there's nothing wrong with refining a product and you're still guaranteed a quality instrument regardless of the era.

Personally, it looks like they returned the awesome finish of the JPX (which was my favorite element of that axe)


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 27, 2011)

The XI had SS frets, the X had the best finish ever and was chamberred  This one unfortunately looks like another sparkly black colour. They are all some pretty cool guitars. 

I share the oil sentiment though. But there is a 90% chance my next build order will be a sparkly purple guitar.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> That would simply be because John Petrucci likes continually evolving his equipment. That was one of the reasons he left Ibanez; they wouldn't work with him as much as he wanted. It might seem excessive from a consumer standpoint, but there's nothing wrong with refining a product and you're still guaranteed a quality instrument regardless of the era.
> 
> Personally, it looks like they returned the awesome finish of the JPX (which was my favorite element of that axe)



actually Petrucci left ibanez because of some prestige ibanez too similar to his signature. same reason Gambale left (he told me that in a clinic, years ago).


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 27, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> The XI had SS frets, the X had the best finish ever and was chamberred  This one unfortunately looks like another sparkly black colour. They are all some pretty cool guitars.


 

If only they'd combine all the best attributes of both plus the roasted maple neck, it'd be the best guitar ever.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

I do like insane, upper fret access.  I'll stay tuned.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh cool, it looks BLACK. Can't wait for another BLACK JP guitar with NO COLOR OPTIONS. Really looking forward to this with the lowest expectations ever. ::yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn:::



edit: I think it's going to have an angled headstock. Would be awesome if they did a neck-thru model, but of course, then the price is going to be astronomical.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

74n4LL0 said:


> actually Petrucci left ibanez because of some prestige ibanez too similar to his signature. same reason Gambale left (he told me that in a clinic, years ago).



That's actually impossible, as both those artists left Ibanez before the Prestige series came out in the early 00's. JP left because they weren't going to let him redesign the RG series to his likings (on signature guitars), and FG left because they weren't going to make him a semi-hollow, they wanted him to stay with Sabers. 

As for the new EBMM, I really hope it's not a HUGE let down like the Game Changer.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As for the new EBMM, I really hope it's not a HUGE let down like the Game Changer.



 The game changer would have been awesome if Sterling had the sense to sell it as an aftermarket upgrade. Only on EBMM Reflex (or even only EBMM guitars) = fail. I made my own game changer instead .


----------



## teqnick (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm beyond stoked for these.


----------



## Malkav (Sep 27, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Well you can see that they do from the pics.



Ah but you see you said there were 2 new models and in the pictures it only shows 1 new model, unless both prototypes are the same colour 

Don't ruin this for me, I like getting my hopes up 

Personally so far I would still stick to getting the original basswood bodies JP as I prefer the original shape and the basswood, and dat colour  Pearl Red Burst  I do however think that in the interests of versatility it would be nice to have a sevenstring to lust after with some other appointments


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe the second one will have the roasted maple neck??? Or maybe as an option?


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was going to get a JPX and a JPXI in the futurem Very stoked about what this one will be like. EBMM makes some damn good guitars.


----------



## Rook (Sep 27, 2011)

Hardtail JP, hardtail JP, hardatil JP... Can I open my eyes yet?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm just really hoping they keep that forearm scoop.

1. Forearm scoop + insane upper fret access = mega win.
2. Forearm scoop + insane upper fret access + 7 string = ultra mega win.
3. Forearm scoop + insane upper fret access + 7 string + flat neck profile and non-BFR pricing = biggest win ever.

I would buy it if it hits option 2 or 3. I don't really need a 6 or want to drop that kind of cash on one. Although, I would admire it's existence very often and wish it were a 7.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

What I see is angled headstock, will this make me buy a EBMM JP this time or what?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2011)

Teaser pics = understatement.


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 27, 2011)

That last pic just begs for a caption.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 27, 2011)

Single Cut FTW -


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Single Cut FTW -



or maybe double cut but the outer horn almost cut out, just like the D. Zappa PRS. 


Make a list of all the mods each person would like to see and make a mock up.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just saw EBMM's post of this on Facebook and I already can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 27, 2011)

Much as I admire the JP models I seriously doubt I'll ever see one with the feature that I most desire: Birdseye Maple fretboard  Unless that happens to be the second protoype...which if it is, I'll be taking out a loan.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 27, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Why do they need to keep doing a new guitar for every year JP's been with them?
> 
> The JPX was good, but I don't quite understand why they made the JPXI for the 11th anniversary, and the JPXII idea seems to be pushing it too far.



They know that the JP is their highest selling model, so they're gonna whore him out some more. 

On another note, what a totally lame teaser. "Here are some teaser pics, but just a neck and headstock, with a friggin' pillow in front of the body". Are you serious? And the shot with the body blurred out? Geez.

Since thats the first time JP saw the guitar supposedly, I wonder if he was displeased and didn't want a picture shown of such a guitar with his name on the headstock.

-Phil


----------



## Dickicker (Sep 27, 2011)

i need to see more!!!!!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe it's a good thing I couldn't afford to layaway a jpx...now there is this!


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 28, 2011)

> On another note, what a totally lame teaser. "Here are some teaser pics, but just a neck and headstock, with a friggin' pillow in front of the body". Are you serious? And the shot with the body blurred out? Geez.



Yeah, it's definitely on the silly side of things. 

If it doesn't have the most radical body shape of all time, it's going to be a letdown, for sure.


----------



## loktide (Sep 28, 2011)

SG-V shape?


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 28, 2011)

^ ...


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope it's an SG/V shape!


----------



## Malkav (Sep 28, 2011)

loktide said:


> SG-V shape?


----------



## Philligan (Sep 28, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Part of the reason they won't show the proto is because they applied for patents, also apparently the body design was so out there on the proto John wanted some adjustments.





djpharoah said:


> Single Cut FTW -



 



I saw massive looking upper horn and no lower horn in those teasers. Probably just the pillow in the way but I really hope it has a relatively normal-sized lower horn


----------



## jordanky (Sep 29, 2011)

Hopefully this is leaked before NAMM, I don't know if I can wait that long.


----------



## jon66 (Sep 29, 2011)

It looks like a baritone if u ask me, judging from those pics at least... maybe a JPXI baritone 6?


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 29, 2011)

Philligan said:


> I saw massive looking upper horn and no lower horn in those teasers. Probably just the pillow in the way but I really hope it has a relatively normal-sized lower horn




Long upper horn = good balance. The only issue I have with my ASAT is how flat it hangs.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm hoping it is more like the ESP Mv / Caparison Horus shape! Extreme upper fret access!

That would also explain being able to see the upper horn and not lower.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 29, 2011)

I cant wait till the new JP model drops so I can be all like "FIRST!" and then sell it 3 months later.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 29, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Long upper horn = good balance. The only issue I have with my ASAT is how flat it hangs.



Yeah, the first thing that comes to mind is the BTB basses, they balance so well. I'm all for a long upper horn, it's the lower one that's got me worried haha.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, I like the way Thorn did it with these badboys

SoCAL CS Specs


----------



## Jason2112 (Sep 29, 2011)

petruccirocks02 said:


> They know that the JP is their highest selling model, so they're gonna whore him out some more.
> 
> On another note, what a totally lame teaser. "Here are some teaser pics, but just a neck and headstock, with a friggin' pillow in front of the body". Are you serious? And the shot with the body blurred out? Geez.
> 
> ...



lol that's more about Sterling being a douche than Petrucci being disappointed. If JP was not happy he would've threatened to pulverize the photographer if the pictures were ever released


----------



## yellowv (Sep 29, 2011)

Jason2112 said:


> lol that's more about Sterling being a douche than Petrucci being disappointed. If JP was not happy he would've threatened to pulverize the photographer if the pictures were ever released



They actually said part of the reason they totally hid the body is bc it was even the first time John had seen it and he wanted some revisions.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 29, 2011)

yellowv said:


> They actually said part of the reason they totally hid the body is bc it was even the first time John had seen it and he wanted some revisions.



I find that hard to believe since they supposedly built & sent him 28 prototypes of the BFR before it was finalized. Why would they bring him a new guitar in the middle of a tour without showing him when he would most likely not even have much time to check it out?

-Phil


----------



## yellowv (Sep 29, 2011)

That's what Sterling said. They didn't give him the guitar. Just showed him a prototype. Why would it be hard to believe?


----------



## Jason2112 (Sep 29, 2011)

yellowv said:


> That's what Sterling said. They didn't give him the guitar. Just showed him a prototype. Why would it be hard to believe?



I suppose but then why bother putting up "teaser" pics for a guitar that didn't have JP's approval?


----------



## yellowv (Sep 29, 2011)

Jason2112 said:


> I suppose but then why bother putting up "teaser" pics for a guitar that didn't have JP's approval?



Ever hear of marketing?


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 29, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Ever hear of marketing?



Or hyping up a product? Sterling seems to be great at doing that. Look at the "gamechanger". People ordered some 9 months ago and still no sign of them. 

-Phil


----------



## yellowv (Sep 29, 2011)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Or hyping up a product? Sterling seems to be great at doing that. Look at the "gamechanger". People ordered some 9 months ago and still no sign of them.
> 
> -Phil



Marketing = Hyping up a product. There really is no better definition.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 29, 2011)

A JP body in the style of a Caparison Horus would be amazing. I know Petrucci's always changing his tastes and whatnot, but I'm kinda sad to see him recently move over to gloss painted necks. One of the big turnoffs about the original BFRs was the gloss neck, and to go above that and both paint and gloss saddens me.

The best JPs I've ever seen have all had rosewood necks, and personally I'd sell every guitar I own to get a JPX/Koa BFR with a Rosewood neck.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree nothing beats the rosewood necks, but the painted necks on my BFR's are great. They seriously don't get sticky and are fast as hell.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 30, 2011)

petruccirocks02 said:


> I find that hard to believe since they supposedly built & sent him 28 prototypes of the BFR before it was finalized. Why would they bring him a new guitar in the middle of a tour without showing him when he would most likely not even have much time to check it out?
> 
> -Phil




I think it's a legit claim. When I talked to someone at Music Man the day they sent my guitar out I asked about the new model(s) and while I knew he couldn't say much if anything, he said that the body had just arrived completed but that it didn't have any pickups or the wiring done yet and I think he said something about that it was the first time any of them had seen it. I believe that was two days before those pictures were taken. Still kinda weak to post that when it's not even a finished design- but I understand why especially when JP didn't fully dig it. Cool to know there's new models coming out, but now I can't help but think, when will this ever end? It use to be a new model every 3-4 years, now it's EVERY year; correction, it'll be TWO this year (or 2012 rather). I have low expectations for the new model and I don't think we'll have any color options, AGAIN.




Prydogga said:


> I know Petrucci's always changing his tastes and whatnot, but I'm kinda sad to see him recently move over to gloss painted necks. One of the big turnoffs about the original BFRs was the gloss neck, and to go above that and both paint and gloss saddens me.


Recently as in- 2007? LOL. If you don't like it, you can still get an original JP......or a Rosewood neck JP.....or one of the Black Sugar models.... I don't understand how it's 'sad' when all of those options are still available- UNLIKE A CHOICE OF COLORS.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 30, 2011)

I just educated myself on this 'Game Changer' feature. So it never saw the light of day, huh...


----------



## Jason2112 (Sep 30, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Marketing = Hyping up a product. There really is no better definition.



Marketing only works when you have a product to sell. People are inherently short-sighted and easily distracted. Except for the EBMM fanboys, most people who see those pics will have moved on to something else in a few weeks.


----------



## AySay (Sep 30, 2011)

Gonna have to say, despite the many newer models, a fully loaded Mystic Dream Std.JP7 is a pinnacle that will not be matched...imo of course.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm seeing two types of posts mainly in this thread.... 50% are people who are bitter/angry with EBMM for one reason or another and are CLEARLY making a poor attempt at hiding it while jabbing at the company and the other 50% are just throwing out random "odd" ideas (I realize most aren't even half serious ). The hater crowd should really take something and chill out, if you don't like EBMM or are THAT bothered by their "marketing hype" or "lack of color options ZOMG!" don't buy them, simple as that.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 30, 2011)

Got to start saving up for that already. I wonder if they're going to put the game changer thingy in it.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm seeing two types of posts mainly in this thread.... 50% are people who are bitter/angry with EBMM for one reason or another and are CLEARLY making a poor attempt at hiding it while jabbing at the company and the other 50% are just throwing out random "odd" ideas (I realize most aren't even half serious ). The hater crowd should really take something and chill out, if you don't like EBMM or are THAT bothered by their "marketing hype" or "lack of color options ZOMG!" don't buy them, simple as that.



I think eople have a right to be pissed about no color options. Why release an awesome guitar that you can get in any color as long as its Black Onyx? Same thing with the JPX. Any color as long as its Barolo. I liked the days when they had a bunch of color options like with the Standard JP6's/JP7's. 

-Phil


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 30, 2011)

petruccirocks02 said:


> I think eople have a right to be pissed about no color options. Why release an awesome guitar that you can get in any color as long as its Black Onyx? Same thing with the JPX. Any color as long as its Barolo. I liked the days when they had a bunch of color options like with the Standard JP6's/JP7's.
> 
> -Phil



Because it's a LIMITED EDITION, not the standard model.  That's like asking why the Dargie Deluxe wasn't offered in a blue chameleon finish.  Seriously, if you're that upset about it, email EBMM customer service and voice your opinion to someone who might change it. Or better yet post it on the EBMM forum?  You know BP posts there and watches the threads like a hawk. If enough people agree with you, there you go. If everyone is afraid they'll get banned for voicing their opinion, well.... not much to say there right?


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Because it's a LIMITED EDITION, not the standard model.  That's like asking why the Dargie Deluxe wasn't offered in a blue chameleon finish.  Seriously, if you're that upset about it, email EBMM customer service and voice your opinion to someone who might change it. Or better yet post it on the EBMM forum?  You know BP posts there and watches the threads like a hawk. If enough people agree with you, there you go. If everyone is afraid they'll get banned for voicing their opinion, well.... not much to say there right?



I'm specifically speaking about the JPX and JPXI which are not limited edition models. They are standard production models just like the standard JP6's/JP7's and BFR 6's and BFR 7's. I'm not talking about a specific package like the Black Sugar/Roasted Maple or the Dargie II packages etc. 

I'm just saying that those guitars are nice and should be offered in more than 2 finishes. Everyone has a right to their own opinion. 

-Phil


----------



## Desi (Sep 30, 2011)

As much as I love Music Man, no one is truly immune to the allure of the hype sirens.

I've grown so tired of Jackson's constant hyping of the Chris Broderick model, that I'm already sick of the guitar..and I haven't played the damn thing yet! 

My JPX7 will be here some time next week (FINALLY!!! ). I love Music Man guitars and I absolutely LOVE the JP signature models. While I am a bit peeved at the fact that a new model is on the horizon, and it isn't even finalized yet..I can't say it's something my intuition wasn't bugging me about. I had a feeling something new was brewing over at Music Man..but I could not put my finger on it.

Oh well,


I hope the Stallion turns out to be a total knockout! But I am sure the JP Triceratops and JP Alpha Centauri models coming out next year will be even better.

Petrucci evolution! It's faster than the speed of production.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 30, 2011)

petruccirocks02 said:


> I'm specifically speaking about the JPX and JPXI which are not limited edition models. They are standard production models just like the standard JP6's/JP7's and BFR 6's and BFR 7's. I'm not talking about a specific package like the Black Sugar/Roasted Maple or the Dargie II packages etc.
> 
> I'm just saying that those guitars are nice and should be offered in more than 2 finishes. Everyone has a right to their own opinion.
> 
> -Phil



No shit. The JPX's aren't Limited Editions. And Music Man has slowly been doing away with color options. The BFR's went from 9 options to 5. The standard JP went from like 20 to 8. And there's only one for the JPX/JPXI. No color options for their *by far* best selling guitar? Weak. I can bitch about the color options all I want. Get over it. 

Or you know, don't get over it, and just keep nit-picking like an old lady.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 30, 2011)

The JPX/JPXI are production models, but they're anniversary models. That's why they aren't just BFR JP6s. And also why they come in special colors that aren't offered on standard BFRs.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 30, 2011)

MikeH said:


> The JPX/JPXI are production models, but they're anniversary models. That's why they aren't just BFR JP6s. And also why they come in special colors that aren't offered on standard BFRs.



Thank-you!  Very much like other L.E. models, such as the 2007 "Anniversary" or "Limited Edition" (you can call it whatever you want...) model was only offered in the Blue Dawn Sparkle. 

Again I'm not saying you're not entitled to your opinions about wanting more colors, I'm just stating there is a reason (albeit maybe not acceptable in the eyes of the consumer who wants more options, and I get that) that they're not opening it up to ALL colors they offer on other models. 



Uncreative123 said:


> I can bitch about the color options all I want. Get over it.
> 
> Or you know, don't get over it, and just keep nit-picking like an old lady.



The snarky comments aren't really necessary, chief. Btw, EBMM sent you a BRAND NEW guitar for the one you bitched about for weeks and I noticed the first thing you did was list it in the classifieds?  Makes sense to me!


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 30, 2011)

Desi said:


> As much as I love Music Man, no one is truly immune to the allure of the hype sirens.
> 
> I've grown so tired of Jackson's constant hyping of the Chris Broderick model, that I'm already sick of the guitar..and I haven't played the damn thing yet!
> 
> ...




Well, being a Jackson fan boy I might have to defend them a bit 

Main issue Jackson has is they have not had as great of sales, artists and popularity in recent years, plus this is a whole new model for them. So they might as well try to build it all up.

Also I think it is not Jackson themselves building up as much hype as say the fans and consumers do. 

As the the new JPs, I am going to wait and see. If they are a disappointment then I will not care much at all, I already love the current ones in production.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 30, 2011)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Or hyping up a product? Sterling seems to be great at doing that. Look at the "gamechanger". People ordered some 9 months ago and still no sign of them.
> 
> -Phil



Also I haven't been keeping track of these but that shit is just hilarious!  I mean, I'd be pissed if I was one of the guys waiting but pre-ordering them and then 9 months later they still don't have the gamechanger stuff out? Awful.  How can it be a gamechanger when it hasn't even entered the game?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Also I haven't been keeping track of these but that shit is just hilarious!  I mean, I'd be pissed if I was one of the guys waiting but pre-ordering them and then 9 months later they still don't have the gamechanger stuff out? Awful.  How can it be a gamechanger when it hasn't even entered the game?




It's Duke Nukem all over again...


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 30, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Thank-you!  Very much like other L.E. models, such as the 2007 "Anniversary" or "Limited Edition" (you can call it whatever you want...) model was only offered in the Blue Dawn Sparkle.
> 
> Again I'm not saying you're not entitled to your opinions about wanting more colors, I'm just stating there is a reason (albeit maybe not acceptable in the eyes of the consumer who wants more options, and I get that) that they're not opening it up to ALL colors they offer on other models.
> 
> ...




Is this the pot calling the kettle black? What do you call your "ZOMG NO COLOR OPTIONS" comment? 
"Btw", did you neglect to read why it's being sold? Or how about, why I even got a 'new' guitar in the first place? I think it has a little more to do with the fact that it was STOLEN more so than the fact that I was "bitching" about it being stolen. Oh and let's not forget EBMM didn't foot the bill for that guitar, UPS did; Music Man to my understanding had no intention of replacing it. But you know, keep going on about how you know more than everyone and rolling your eyes. 

You might want to amend your last post because the 2007 Blue Dawn JP's were marketed as Limited Editions and were only available that year. Quite different from the JPX's which aren't marketed as or described as limited editions and have been avaiable for two years now and are suppose to be the 'next evolution of the JP guitar' much like the BFR being the evolution after the reg JP. But why I am telling you, you already knew the difference....


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 30, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> Is this the pot calling the kettle black? What do you call your "ZOMG NO COLOR OPTIONS" comment?
> "Btw", did you neglect to read why it's being sold? Or how about, why I even got a 'new' guitar in the first place? I think it has a little more to do with the fact that it was STOLEN more so than the fact that I was "bitching" about it being stolen. Oh and let's not forget EBMM didn't foot the bill for that guitar, UPS did; Music Man to my understanding had no intention of replacing it. But you know, keep going on about how you know more than everyone and rolling your eyes.
> 
> You might want to amend your last post because the 2007 Blue Dawn JP's were marketed as Limited Editions and were only available that year. Quite different from the JPX's which aren't marketed as or described as limited editions and have been avaiable for two years now and are suppose to be the 'next evolution of the JP guitar' much like the BFR being the evolution after the reg JP. But why I am telling you, you already knew the difference....



+1 bro. I think people jump to conclusions before ever reading the actual thread. How did your JPXI situation work out?

-Phil


----------



## Rook (Sep 30, 2011)

Moving swiftly on...

Wtf kind of name is Stallion?

The GameChanger thing is a bit of a joke, I have no idea what's going on there. They're obviously taking the Peavey approach of announcing products, letting people review it and then never actually releasing them to the public (*cough*6534+*cough*Triple XXX MkII*cough*)



Desi said:


> As much as I love Music Man, no one is truly immune to the allure of the hype sirens.
> 
> I've grown so tired of Jackson's constant hyping of the Chris Broderick model, that I'm already sick of the guitar..and I haven't played the damn thing yet!
> 
> ...


----------



## yellowv (Sep 30, 2011)

We all know you two guys have your gripes with EBMM. We have all heard them. There is no need to nitpick every little detail (especially when there really are none about these guitars yet) just to take some more jabs at EBMM. Apparently there are a lot of guys interested in what these guitars will be. If your not thats fine, but incessant whining about colors and stuff is not really needed. For all we know they will be offered in 10 different colors just as the new limited edition Axis is offered in 11. Bottom line is that it's JP's decision and Sterling's decision. When you guys run your own guitar companies or become world famous endorsee's you can make guitars whatever colors you want. If you don't like Sterling don't buy his guitars. Easy as that. As for uncreative's situation... Yes he got a guitar with issues, yes there were more issues with getting it fixed. In the end he got a brand new guitar. What more can you ask for? Did you want Sterling to deliver it personally and kiss your ass too?


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dude I'm not even going to give you the satisfaction of replying to your whole ridiculous post (do you see the difference in the tone of your posts versus mine? I'm not attacking you and getting aggressive like you are currently and I'm not letting you drag me into that game as I prefer to keep my account unbanned.) as you're attempting to twist stuff which is rather lame. Since this thread is supposed to be about the NEW JP model coming out which NO ONE knows anything about yet, lets focus on that instead.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 30, 2011)

yellowv said:


> We all know you two guys have your gripes with EBMM. We have all heard them. There is no need to nitpick every little detail (especially when there really are none about these guitars yet) just to take some more jabs at EBMM. Apparently there are a lot of guys interested in what these guitars will be. If your not thats fine, but incessant whining about colors and stuff is not really needed. For all we know they will be offered in 10 different colors just as the new limited edition Axis is offered in 11. Bottom line is that it's JP's decision and Sterling's decision. When you guys run your own guitar companies or become world famous endorsee's you can make guitars whatever colors you want. If you don't like Sterling don't buy his guitars. Easy as that. As for uncreative's situation... Yes he got a guitar with issues, yes there were more issues with getting it fixed. In the end he got a brand new guitar. What more can you ask for? Did you want Sterling to deliver it personally and kiss your ass too?



You two are doing all the whining, guy. I defended your stance earlier in this thread saying JP probably didn't see the guitars beforehand and I didn't and still don't really care about the teaser. All I ever mentioned was that I AM interested but I have low expectations- especially when it comes to lack of color options. You two have taken it from there and blown it way out of proportion- especially your counterpart. Saying I'm not impressed with color options is criticism- You guys coming on here and complaining about me saying that is WHINING. You have it backwards. I can and WILL voice any opinion I want to about EBMM, just like you can profess your never ending love and odd fascination with sterling ball. How do you not understand that this is a two way street? I didn't come on here and tell you to take his nuts out of your mouth, because I really don't care at all what you have to say.
I love how you try to spin the situation to make it sound like I got a brand new free guitar for nothing because of the compassion and love from Music Man. When in reality, my 3 month old guitar that was basically new already was stolen and replaced and covered by UPS- not music man. If not for people like you, I would respect Music Man that much more.



HighGain510 said:


> Dude I'm not even going to give you the satisfaction of replying to your whole ridiculous post (do you see the difference in the tone of your posts versus mine? I'm not attacking you and getting aggressive like you are currently and I'm not letting you drag me into that game as I prefer to keep my account unbanned.) as you're attempting to twist stuff which is rather lame. Since this thread is supposed to be about the NEW JP model coming out which NO ONE knows anything about yet, lets focus on that instead.



My post was ridiculous? You were insinuating I was given a free guitar because I "bitched" about my guitar. That's beyond ridiculous, it's downright insulting, and I won't sit back and let you defame me in such a manner. You clearly didn't read the thread at all and it's not making you look any better by trying to take the high-road after making these claims.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 30, 2011)

Alright. How about everybody shuts the fuck up and stops acting like children before the thread gets closed? Deal? Good.


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll lol if it turns out to be similar to that goofy 30 fret ibanez.


----------



## Rook (Oct 2, 2011)

^I was thinking that


----------



## Elijah (Oct 2, 2011)

I personally thought the two finish options were really sharp looking


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 2, 2011)

I hope they're releasing a. 7 string sterling model. Like a jp507 cause supposedly there's rumors that it was at namm.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 2, 2011)

teamSKDM said:


> I hope they're releasing a. 7 string sterling model. Like a jp507 cause supposedly there's rumors that it was at namm.



Yeah, they really should jump on that one because so many people want a similar guitar at a better price-point. 

I can't even begin to speculate at this point. A hardtail would be intriguing, but the bridge on those things is so good, it doesn't really matter to me. As for colours? No one buys the good ones and they get discontinued anyway....... Then I find them used and buy them all.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 3, 2011)

*"The new EBMM JP Stallion comes standard with a deployable pillow, to conceal your blown load. Here's John demonstrating it."*


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 3, 2011)

Reverse sg-v.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 3, 2011)

I cannot even fathom the potential ugliness of that idea.


----------



## Elijah (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd really like to know the specs on the jpxii and how they differ from the jpxi! 
I'd also appreciate an eta


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 5, 2011)

a cooley fret access?


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 5, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> a cooley fret access?


 Completely unnessecary. The JP already has incredible fret access.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like the heel worked on a little if anything.. just a littttle too blocky compared to when I pick up the rc7 and I dont even feel a heel.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 5, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> I'd like the heel worked on a little if anything.. just a littttle too blocky compared to when I pick up the rc7 and I dont even feel a heel.



I play strats and I don't have a problem with the heel getting in the way at all.

If anything the super thin heels are pretty uncomfortable for me. 

Guess we'll just have to go with what JP likes since, y'know, its his guitar


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't have a PROBLEM playing with it but having the feeling like the neck stays just as thin up to the 24th fret vs adjusting my technique AT ALL when my thumb hits that block.. you get used to the guitar feeling like that.

Btw I'm not sure how you find a thin heel uncomfortable. If the heel is smooth and flush with the neck (say you're playing and you cant even tell the heel is there), does that mean your uncomfortable on the entire neck up to that fat heel  ? If it's the same thickness as the neck how does it all of a sudden become a bother?


----------



## ghost2II2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I play strats and I don't have a problem with the heel getting in the way at all.
> 
> If anything the super thin heels are pretty uncomfortable for me.



I agree completely. Strat's, Tele's, never a problem for me to get upper fret access. The only thing it can be tough with are Les Pauls, but even that's doable. 

And guitars like The older Ibanes' and MM Petrucci's there is no problem, whatsoever. I think it's all getting a little out of hand and superfluous, truthfully.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 6, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> I don't have a PROBLEM playing with it but having the feeling like the neck stays just as thin up to the 24th fret vs adjusting my technique AT ALL when my thumb hits that block.. you get used to the guitar feeling like that.
> 
> Btw I'm not sure how you find a thin heel uncomfortable. If the heel is smooth and flush with the neck (say you're playing and you cant even tell the heel is there), does that mean your uncomfortable on the entire neck up to that fat heel  ? If it's the same thickness as the neck how does it all of a sudden become a bother?



Hey, I play a Parker. Having a neck heel at ALL is kind of weird for me.


----------



## JPMike (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't wait to see the new JPM.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2011)

Perhaps it'll be neck-thru or set neck? Now _that_ would be something unique for EBMM.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 6, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> I don't have a PROBLEM playing with it but having the feeling like the neck stays just as thin up to the 24th fret vs adjusting my technique AT ALL when my thumb hits that block.. you get used to the guitar feeling like that.
> 
> Btw I'm not sure how you find a thin heel uncomfortable. If the heel is smooth and flush with the neck (say you're playing and you cant even tell the heel is there), does that mean your uncomfortable on the entire neck up to that fat heel  ? If it's the same thickness as the neck how does it all of a sudden become a bother?



Mainly I have problem not having a little ledge to anchor my thumb on, which is what I use to facilitate play the higher frets 19-24. Mainly I play with my thumb wrapped around the neck until I get to the upper frets and am forced to change position.


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope they're releasing a sterling jp7 like the jp50 only in 7 string. If they are, someone PM me about it! A Jp 50-7 would definately be in my tight budget range for a little less than a grand.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 6, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps it'll be neck-thru or set neck? Now _that_ would be something unique for EBMM.



...hummm....



that actually sounds awesome!


----------



## AChRush1349 (Oct 6, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps it'll be neck-thru or set neck? Now _that_ would be something unique for EBMM.



That would be my personal dream guitar.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 6, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps it'll be neck-thru or set neck? Now _that_ would be something unique for EBMM.



Being that they are doing a tilt back headstock I think it is a possiblity.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 6, 2011)

I wonder if its just going to be the Ibanez RGD but with a rounder headstock... (to put it VERY simply of course)

im just thinking body shape wise.

The RGD is pretty much what JP would be playing if he was still with ibanez


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 6, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps it'll be neck-thru or set neck? Now _that_ would be something unique for EBMM.



If I am not mistaken, one of his prototype BFRs was like that. The only bad part was that it had 22 frets.

EDIT: found that old prototype thread on EBMM forum. http://www.ernieball.com/forums/music-man-guitars/33594-neck-thru-ernie-ball-music-mans.html


----------



## Elijah (Oct 6, 2011)

Hot damn, I'd sell any guitar I own if ebmm released a neck-thru/set-neck jp. Even with 22 frets


----------



## Kaos-G (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know if anyone already pointed it out but looks like the fretboard on this JP prototype is rosewood (at least this is what I see in the 1st pic)....


----------



## yellowv (Oct 7, 2011)

It's weird because it looks like rosewood in the first pic and clearly looks like ebony in the pillow pic.


----------



## Kaos-G (Oct 7, 2011)

^
You're right.... they're playing with our minds


----------



## christheasian (Oct 9, 2011)

All I want is chambered, regular three way, and gold hardware. GIVEMENOW. Maybe one day this will all be available.


----------



## Elijah (Oct 9, 2011)

^ get a jpxi refinished. woop, there it is.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 9, 2011)

^ Shit a brick of money and/or skills to do it. Woop, can't 

Seriously though, that could be an option, as long as you have the money or the skills to do it yourself... It's also a bit nerve-racking to get such an expensive and beautiful instrument through such a process!


----------



## Elijah (Oct 9, 2011)

If you want it that badly, you can send it in to whoever and get it professionally done. Highgain510 had it done with an rgd2127 a little while back. Turned out fantastic too. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/143038-ngd-ibanez-rgd2127z-surprise-m-7.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 9, 2011)

He also mentioned it being affordable, the refinish at least. 

If you're already in the position to drop the better part of $3k on a guitar, a few hundred to refinish it shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 9, 2011)

^ That is also true!

And yeah, I loved that thread when it was still going on! Really beautiful outcome as well. But I, personally, would still feel a little uncomfortable having a $2-3k guitar refinished. Not that I'd NEVER consider it, though.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 9, 2011)

Elijah said:


> If you want it that badly, you can send it in to whoever and get it professionally done. Highgain510 had it done with an rgd2127 a little while back. Turned out fantastic too. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/143038-ngd-ibanez-rgd2127z-surprise-m-7.html



I second my comment on someone's NGD thread a few days back.

We need a "OMGFUCK I JUST CAME" emoticon.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 10, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Now you guys got me thinking...


Billy Mays FTW!


----------



## Ricreech (Dec 7, 2011)

Just saw this new teaser of the Stallion over the EB forum 




looks like the back of the neck is not painted !


----------



## Mendez (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like the neck is finished (clear coated) tho


----------



## Ricreech (Dec 7, 2011)

Mendez said:


> Looks like the neck is finished tho


yep but at least we get to look at the wood grain once again


----------



## Mendez (Dec 7, 2011)

Ricreech said:


> yep but at least we get to look at the wood grain once again



Touche, i wish i could of gotten a JP with a rosewood neck...Either way, I can't wait till they reveal it


----------



## Ricreech (Dec 7, 2011)

Mendez said:


> Touche, i wish i could of gotten a JP with a rosewood neck...Either way, I can't wait till they reveal it



yeah me too !


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ricreech said:


> Just saw this new teaser of the Stallion over the EB forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it has a wide double cut or more rounded?

The neck looks sick!


----------



## Ricreech (Dec 7, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Looks like it has a wide double cut or more rounded?
> 
> The neck looks sick!



yeah it also looks like a neck through and the color looks like mystic dream to me 

Edit:now that I look at the picture again I think Im wrong with the mystic dream color lol


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ricreech said:


> yeah it also looks like a neck through and the color looks like mystic dream to me
> 
> Edit:now that I look at the picture again I think Im wrong with the mystic dream color lol



If this thing is going to be a Neck thru I will be all over it!

Then again if it is not I will probably still like it.


----------



## JPMike (Dec 7, 2011)

I am having some weird sexual guitar fantasies on this one.

I feel this JP model will stun us all more than the others did.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like a set neck. Could be neck through, but definitely not bolt on.


----------



## xtothx (Dec 8, 2011)

It looks like the neck meets the body around 21 fret.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Looks like a set neck. Could be neck through, but definitely not bolt on.



Could be a bolt-on in the style of Siggi Braun or Brubaker.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy Biscuit-Dispensing Jesus......and I thought the JPX was awe-inspiring!

Waiting impatiently for more porn.


----------



## engage757 (Dec 8, 2011)

oh, you boys and your Balls.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 8, 2011)

/\ 
You know you totally want some balls in your life ;D


----------



## Mendez (Dec 8, 2011)

Elijah said:


> /\
> You know you totally want some balls in your life ;D



+1 An extra ball couldn't hurt


----------



## JPMike (Dec 8, 2011)

I have no balls, atm. 

If that one is going to be nice, I might get a new one.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 8, 2011)

Dammit. I was half way hoping that JP was finally going to start playing 8 strings . Can you IMAGINE how awesome a MMJP 8 would be?


----------



## Mendez (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe he has an 8 string hidden in that small 6 string looking neck....


----------



## Rojne (Dec 9, 2011)

JP8...


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Dec 9, 2011)

I think this will properly turn out the the Horizon III or the Jackson Brodrick model, like a offset JP.


----------



## Enselmis (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe this has already been hypothesized, but it could feature that Game Changer gizmo.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Man I cant wait to see this guitar.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Dec 12, 2011)

Waits for a 27 fret JPXII Albert Lee Edition.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for these balls to drop...


----------



## JamesM (Dec 12, 2011)

Tired of waiting.


----------



## zakattak192 (Dec 13, 2011)

Some more updates from a few days ago on the Ball forums. Surprised nobody posted these yet.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Dec 13, 2011)

WANT MOAR!!!!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 13, 2011)

Sterling and crew are really good at giving you just enough information to make you really curious...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like the neck joint on my Dingwall.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 13, 2011)

if the new guitar in this is hanging in the back, then it has the same neckjoint:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 13, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> if the new guitar in this is hanging in the back, then it has the same neckjoint:



There are several BFRs hanging up in that room, so I'm inclined to say it's the dot model from the previous pic, just look at the color. 

I believe the proto is the one the guys are obscuring by huddling around.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 13, 2011)

The proto is the one blocked by Sterling and the two other guys, He loves teasers.


----------

